# Planning to take the plunge



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good afternoon all

My family (wife, kids 7 and 3) are starting to plan a move to Spain - probably to move in just over a year's time.

The reasons for the move are 1) to give the kids another language 2) to live in a warmer climate which we expect will help my wife's health 3) to explore and have an exciting experience together as a family

Having done some initial research, we've agreed some basic requirements

- near a major intl airport
- near or on the beach
- kids will go to Spanish schools, not international ones as we think they will be young enough to cope and adapt quickly
- want to be in an area where Castillian Spanish is taught
- don't want to be in an all expat area but having a few Brits around would be nice particularly as we get our selves sorted
- rent, at least for the 1st year

Costa Del Sol clearly makes sense based on the above citeria.

I will keep my current job and plan to travel once/twice a month back to the UK or elsewhere in Europe.We have holidayed numerous times in Spain and we know La Cala/Fuengirola particularly well. 

We're pretty sporty but like the outdoors in general, have a dog we intend to bring with us and we're open to trying new things/culture.

If anyone has any advice they think would be helpful I'd be really grateful including

- location guides
- schooling advice
- tax advice 
- general lifestyle stuff

Thanks!
KG


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Welcome

Good luck with the move , your kids are at a good age to adapt , ours were 8 and 4 when we came over nearly 13 years ago 

They are now more Spanish than English , all their friends are Spanish 

Sorry dont know mush about the area you are moving to as we are on the Costa Blanca near Alcante 

It ( in my opinion ) is a great place for kids to grow up !

Cheers Tony


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Tony - we have some friends nr Alicante and they say the same. We would probably look up there if it were not for the fact that Valencian is taught there as it sounds like there are some fantastic places for family life in the area.

Cheers

KG


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KG5 said:


> Thanks Tony - we have some friends nr Alicante and they say the same. We would probably look up there if it were not for the fact that Valencian is taught there as it sounds like there are some fantastic places for family life in the area.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> KG


... don't let the thought of your children having to learn Valencian as well put you off. My three children have all coped and they were a similar age. They now all speak Spanish, Valencian and English fluently.

For yourselves, Valencian isn't spoken as much as one might imagine, and most people speak Spanish as well. So don't limit your search would be my advice.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As you have said you know the Fuengirola and surrounding areas well. This is West of Malaga. Don't, whatever you do, ignore the East of Malaga. If you haven't already been pay it a visit. I think you will be pleasantly surprised and it certainly ticks all your boxes as far as I can tell.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

thrax said:


> As you have said you know the Fuengirola and surrounding areas well. This is West of Malaga. Don't, whatever you do, ignore the East of Malaga. If you haven't already been pay it a visit. I think you will be pleasantly surprised and it certainly ticks all your boxes as far as I can tell.


Thanks - I've seen some of the views on here re Frigliana, Almunecar and Nerja.

Anywhere within 45/50 mins of Malaga airport you'd suggest given our criteria?

Cheers

KG


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't disregard the FAQ's where you have info on renting, education, general paperwork etc. Also doing a search on various areas may bring up interesting threads, eg Malaga, Torrevieja, Mijas, Nerja, Denia, Javia, Xabia, Madrid....
If you ever find a thread you like, scroll down to the bottom and you may find links to other related threads.


----------

